# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  facebook

## Erald Guri

kush do te me ndihmoje me disa like tek faqja ime e facebookut
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Deejay...2054768?ref=hl

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Do e bej une kur te ma kthejne fcb,se tani e ka te bllokuar.*

----------


## Izadora

Kjo puna e likeve ne FB eshte kthyher ne humor . Nje loje ku thote sesi do te vdesni ose kur do te vdesni i merr 50 like pernjeher  :ngerdheshje: 
Sa per muzik i kemi me numra lol

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> *Do e bej une kur te ma kthejne fcb,se tani e ka te bllokuar.*


si sme bere nje poke :P

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> si sme bere nje poke :P


*Ku ta bej  at poke kur skam fb?*

----------

